# [Resolved] What's "ThorConnWndClass" that makes blue screens?



## sparrownightly

Out of nowhere, when trying to download (I do it manually) my email from Outlook 2000, I get the box showing progress, but the gauge freezes midway. Then I can't close the progress box; it even stays on my desktop. Then if I try to close other ways, get message box saying: 

"ThorConnWndClass unable to close", do I want to wait, etc. 
(Later, looked this up on web, and no, I do not have Norton or NT and I don't know what ThorConnWndClass even is!) 

Then after trying to shut down, got blue screens: 
first screen: 0E: 0028: C0030BAB 
then a second: An exception 0E has occured at 0028: C0030610 in VxD---. This was called from 0028: C003064F in VxD---. You may be able to proceed normally (a lie).

So, I turned off Zone Alarm, Pop-up Stopper, and EZ Trust Antivirus (all on the computer for ages) and ran Disk Clean-up, Scandisk, Defrag, plus dumped temp files. Then restarted, ran full virus scan which found nothing. 

All seemed fine, could access Web and all programs, so I cautiously tried to get my mail again. Same thing, freeze city. 

What is going on? 

Vital info: 
I have: 
P4 1.5, 640, Win ME, IE 5.5 

Running in background: 
Explorer 
Zone Alarm 
Em_exe 
Hpsplmwa 
Rundll 
Direct CD 
Dpps2 
Hidserv 
Vettray 
Motron 
Systray 
Osd 
Hpmdlbwa 
Vetmsg9x 

Clue: I might have accidentally clicked on a "permission" a few days ago, but even after days of email sends & receives, no problem til last nite. 
Also: I did create a "restore point" a few days ago, nothing much to lose, should I just try it? 
Thanks for any wisdom & aid.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Seems to be a problem with Outlook when there is corrupt mail on the server. Is the problem continuing?

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...q=ThorConnWndClass+outlook&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## sparrownightly

Hello again Rog, & thanks for replying.

Well, you are correct. After doing everything, I called my Internet provider & had him dump the 2-day accumulation of letters in my inbox. That worked. But why it happened is still a mystery. No letter had attachments, nor viruses, apparently. They were 1-page letters (there were 4) and some "Word of the Day" things I get from a dictionary source. The most suspect letter (the first--the inbox jammed at "1 of 3") had been pre-screened by Norton by a very paranoid friend. I caller her & we still don't know why.

Ah, life's little mysteries!

Thanks again,
Sparrownightly


----------



## sparrownightly

Rog,

By the way, I read the first few pages of queries on the Google link above, and nobody there seems to know what ThorConnWndClass is, or its etiology, either. One guy did reference an Office 2000 update, Q318138, but others referenced lots of other things. I previously went to Microsoft Support & typed it in, with no articles resulting. 

So I guess it goes to the computer "cold case" file.

Sparrownightly


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Sparrownightly, your welcome for the lead. Yeah, I read a lot of the Google entries as well and couldn't glean much from them except the association with Outlook and mail on the server. I don't know for sure what the error is saying, but no doubt it is a missing command within some .dll that was being called -- these are often the result of version mismatches, but we have no idea what the dll being run was.

Glad you got your ISP to deal with it and happy to mark it "resolved" one way or another.


----------



## Ennis

This problem is still around. I am using Outlook97 with Windows98 operating system. While trying to recieve email the session freezes and the only I can do anything is to Ctl-alt-del and force the task closed. I have tried most everything short of reinstalling the software (that is next).


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Did you read Sparrownightly's resolution? The problem is evidently with the data on the e-mail server itself. Contact them. Or try setting up a separate account and see if you still encounter the error. Of course this applies to that EXACT error message. If you are not getting that, see if posting a thread in the Web and Email forum gets you any ideas.


----------



## MarkOhio

Thanks guys! I spent an entire day troubleshooting and reloading Outlook without success when I discovered your forum. I went into my mail account via a web browser, read and deleted every message, and then went back to Outlook which now works fine. Thanks again!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog

:up:


----------

